# Queen Bed Lift Mod



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, it's spring time...maybe a little wishful thinking here with 24+ inches of snow on the ground







...but anyway, I have been wanting to do the queen bed lift mod since last year, and finally ordered the parts yesterday. Got a good deal from an online dealer. I'll let you know more as I go and post pics of the mod in progress. We're getting the itch and ready to go!







Have a great day!
Ken


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I will look forward to your report


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

By "lift" do you mean from the rear so you can access the storage or to lift the entire bed, make it a bit taller?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> By "lift" do you mean from the rear so you can access the storage or to lift the entire bed, make it a bit taller?


I hope he's not trying to make it taller. I already hit my head on the over-head shelf above my pillow more than once. If the bed were any taller, I'd have to install foam rubber bumbers on the underside of that low shelf. (Although that shelf does come in handy for storing the television and the HVAC remote controls so that they are in easy reach when lying in bed!)

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> By "lift" do you mean from the rear so you can access the storage or to lift the entire bed, make it a bit taller?


I hope he's not trying to make it taller. *I already hit my head on the over-head shelf above my pillow more than once.* If the bed were any taller, I'd have to install foam rubber bumbers on the underside of that low shelf. (Although that shelf does come in handy for storing the television and the HVAC remote controls so that they are in easy reach when lying in bed!)

Mike
[/quote]

I've always wondered if the shelf got in the way....guess you just answered my question.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've always wondered if the shelf got in the way....guess you just answered my question.


lol! no you didn't, you're just 52 posts away from 10,000 and needed another one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I've always wondered if the shelf got in the way....guess you just answered my question.


lol! no you didn't, you're just 52 posts away from 10,000 and needed another one








[/quote]

Nooooooooo i would do that. (50 now)


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

No, just the gas struts to lift the foot of the bed to access the storage underneath without breaking my back.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

And post pics, please. I can't wait for my son to do that mod!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Chasn said:


> No, just the gas struts to lift the foot of the bed to access the storage underneath without breaking my back.


I know I've seen pictures and quite good instructions for this mod before in this forum. But I'd bet it was at least a year ago.

Try this one: Bed Lifts (Nice design, outcampin2!) Read all the way through this thread for dimensions used, strut sizes, etc.

Or this one: Queen Bed Mod (scroll down some for photos.)

Hope this helps when you do yours. (I gotta do ours!)

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are some photo's of how I did this mod:

























I hope that they give you a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Here are some photo's of how I did this mod:
> 
> I hope that they give you a bit of inspiration.


Heck, I'm inspired and I don't even have a walk around bed.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I got the parts Fed Ex'd today. Good price and service from Tom Raper RV Parts. I posted a link to the site for the struts and brackets here. Clicky Thing Unfortunately, I am leaving town tomorrow and won't be able to get to the mod until mid Mar.







It's ok, I have a few more mod parts to gather prior to my own Mod Party. Plus it will allow the temp to get out of the single digits! I'll post pics as I get going. 
Ken


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I so need to do that.....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks to you guys!! My DH ordered parts for this Mod yesterday, and I got the email this AM that they shipped yesterday!! So we will have our bed lift THANK GOODNESS!! installed before our first outing this spring. I'm short, and DH is not, and it's difficult (to put it mildly) for me to lift the mattress high enough for him to put "stuff" in. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Ember, I am so jealous of your trading your 06 for the 08 29RLS. I really like the floorplan better, but just can't justify the loss.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I believe there was a mod for the 23rss for the forward queen bed storage compartment - anyone know where that is?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Chasn said:


> Ember, I am so jealous of your trading your 06 for the 08 29RLS. I really like the floorplan better, but just can't justify the loss.


I love it when I can make someone jealous














We were actually LUCKY enough to come out on top with this trade, although probably would have taken a small loss just because the floor plan is so perfect for the 2 of us!
Hope to get it on the road SOON!!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I finally did it. They work great and it only took me a little more than an hour...and most of that was finding a plug that would work at the fairgrounds. Anyway, check out the complete set of installation pics in my gallery here along with some other minor mods

Here are some teasers...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks good !! its on my list too... where did you buy the parts?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nevermind. i just went back and read... Thanks!


----------

